# Why do you like Harry Potter?



## Roc (Jul 8, 2012)

For eons this question will be debated: What makes Harry Potter so famous? Is it the idea, the storytelling, or perhaps the intriguing characters? I know I love the feel of reading the Potter series, the freedom and the majesty the children have, infinite possibilities. They can tamper with magic at the flick of a wand and make wondrous things occur, and that is fascinating to read about.

Most of all I love the ideas of every novel. Rowling has not bored me yet; she always brings something fresh with every new novel (I hope the new one is just as good as the Potter books).

Why do you like Potter?


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 8, 2012)

The ideas were done by others prior to Rowling, though she put a great many of them together and into an engaging series of stories. For me, the characters carried the series.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jul 17, 2012)

The Harry Potter story is brilliant, its world is fascinating and the characters are wonderful, but the true reason behind the series' unbelievable success is simply J.K. Rowling's talent as a storyteller. She takes the readers away from the real world and plunges them deep into her own universe, which is the job that we all as Fantasy writers should seek to accomplish =)


----------



## David (Jul 18, 2012)

Harry Potter was the first series that I actually became engaged in. Reading the books actually created the perfect transition into reading adult fiction, and I would actually classify the last couple of books as adult fiction anyway! But the books are easy to read, easy to fathom, and characters that I really liked. I think that's the core reason I liked it- I liked the characters, I liked the world!


----------



## Zero Angel (Jul 27, 2012)

I wish I could tell you, because I have plenty of negatives to say about the series. 

At the end of the day though, I still find myself glad it exists.


----------

